

Menu Mind Games: Menu Tricks - dangoldin
http://nymag.com/restaurants/features/62498/

======
techiferous
What a neat blog post. Some comments:

1\. I think that the upper left hand corner is where the eye usually goes
first (because we read from left to right in English). In this case, the
picture draws the eye to the upper right corner first.

2-4. Classic sales ploy.

5\. Spot on. I scan the prices when they are in a column. :)

6\. I didn't realize that box was part of the menu. My eyes skipped over it,
kind of like ad-blindness.

7-8. Nice points.

